# How to make a dbf file from the following sample text file



## svshastry (Jul 1, 2010)

I have got a problem.. In our department, we use a lot of reports from a oracle server.  I can't access the server database.  Only a report is available.  If it is converted into a dbf format, a lot of time can be saved.  

The report is available alpahabetwise with the total number for each alphabet is shown at the end of each alphabet section and the total number for each section (based on a seccode )..  

Each page of the report starts wtih the username, section name, page number date of printing as header... then each record is printed.

Name                                          UNIQUE NUMBER            ADDRESS
STATUS Dateofapplication

====
At the end of each alphabet, the report shows

"Total for alphabet A = 106"
==

At the end of Each Section HEad

Total for Section Code = 1150.

Can anybody give the code to convert each into dbf.

===
VB.NET is preferred..

Thanks,

Shastry


----------

